# Harmony Central Forum is totally f%*##^



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Clicked on a link while searching for something and took me to the HC forums. I have not been on there in a very long time. So I decided to click around a bit and soon discovered that there is absolutely no control there whatsoever. I was going through the amp forum and there are threads in there about "my new handgun" "my sore arsehole" and basically everything but legitimate conversations on amps. What a waste of server space. Can't believe anyone hangs out there.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hasn't changed in 4 to 5 years at least.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

HC always seems to be like that. Every few years I check it but even when they revamp it, the same types of problems keep popping up because they're not proactive enough about preventing them.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

There is more than one guitar forum? Go figure ..


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats why I only ever go there to use the search fuction and only if I'm looking for something specific. Even when you find a thread about something guitar related it usually turns into either a pissing contest between two know it alls or gets derailed by someone who doesnt know how to start their own thread. The average age level there seems to be about 12.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Destropiate said:


> ... The average age level there seems to be about 12.


I assume you mean the average age of mental functioning, or should I say malfunctioning. When you have an unmoderated forum like this, it becomes a magnate for these social emotional failures who need another outlet for their misfiring synapses. 

Of course their response to this quasi-intellectual statement would be - ^(*%$$ (()(%^%* @^$#% !!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Last time I went there I left feeling dirty. Civil and dignified it isn't. It reeks of ill will. 
Mankind needs laws to keep it from anarchy and self-destruction, and to maintain common courtesy.

Luckily, happiness exists without HC.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...harmony central is where, many years ago, i first became aware of the unbelievable preponderance of hate, and hate rhetoric, in north american society.

i was doubly shocked that it came from musicians.

i have since come to realize that this kind of rhetoric is the norm in mainstream society. or, perhaps more accurately, has _become_ the norm

but hc takes it to sickening levels. i haven't been back in years, because i just don't have the stomach for it.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

not totally, the acoustic section is quite civilized. But it`s the internet, ya can`t take it too seriously, I go there `cause it`s funny and don`t get upset at what goes on. I don`t believe a word in the gear reviews but do go there to see what folks are paying for guitars, thats it. But HC is a joke, it`s gotta be...who can believe that stuff is real? I sure don`t, it`s the only place I know of that allows that kind of language but honestly, I`ve had lots of good laughs at that site.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sneakypete said:


> not totally, the acoustic section is quite civilized. But it`s the internet, ya can`t take it too seriously, I go there `cause it`s funny and don`t get upset at what goes on. I don`t believe a word in the gear reviews but do go there to see what folks are paying for guitars, thats it. But HC is a joke, it`s gotta be...who can believe that stuff is real? I sure don`t, it`s the only place I know of that allows that kind of language but honestly, I`ve had lots of good laughs at that site.


I think that the site owners must take some responsibilty for controlling the sites content. If for example your site is called "The Gun Forum" then people surfing the net and coming upon it should reasonably expect to go on there and read articles and get involved with the discussions. I can't believe that a person going to that forum that wants to talk about his sticky trigger on his Glock wants to sift through nonsense about someones new guitar. If all sites were to allow a total free for all in subject matter then it kind of defeats the purpose of having discussion forums. Call it the "Talk about whatever you want" forum. Harmony Central "was" a music site if I remember correctly. Way back they used to have a pretty good review section. But that forum has gone haywire. Forum owners need to control the content for all of the legitimate members.

In terms of language. I can get pretty colorful too at times. But I think that when you are in an environment such as this site or Harmony Central then there is just no place for it. I am not against the use of the words, just against the use of them on certain forums where their use makes no sense. (if that makes any sense)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've never been to that forum, but from what you all say, it reminds me of somewhere i used to hang out. the band "clutch" had (or maybe still has, i don't know) a forum called pro-rock. i watched it go from it's earliest days. with a policy of nearly zero moderation the forum eventually deteriorated into a bully hangout, very cliquish.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> It's gotten worse over time if you can believe it. Total waste of space at this point.


...i rarely visit the gear page, for similar reasons. only pro-gun opinions are tolerated, for example.


----------



## Keefer (Feb 15, 2011)

HC has become a down-South-*******-hate monger's dream forum. It's no longer a discussion site for musicians, it's all about jumping on the new guy asking a simple question. I run a musician based web forum myself, (American based) and I've seen the members that come in from HC. Some are the ones with the 'tude, and they don't last more than a few posts, and then there are the others just looking for a mature community because they are sick of all the bs and spam over there. 

It's a shame. HC used to be reputable for a few years when they started out.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i actually still have a compendium of examples of the unbelievably hateful and ugly insults that were hurled at me, all from people who genuinely believe they are far superior to violent, third world cultures.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> There's a setting in your user profile at TGP that makes The Pub (or any other selected forums) invisible. I took the pub out of my view a long time ago and have not regretted it.


As long as those kinds of subjects are kept to one forum its not so bad. But I find it difficult to mod people when you say its OK to go wild but only in this one area of the forum. Very tough to control that


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I can honestly say I've never looked at the HC forum - just some of their gear reviews from their previous incarnations. Traded some gear to an HC member in Scotland one time thru their classifieds, which worked out well for both of us. I'm a member of the Hamer Fan Club (a love-in, most of the time) and TGP, but I don't spend much time on the latter due to some elitist BS there. GC is a pretty comfortable, friendly place for the most part, although there's always going to be a few ego issues with any public BBD.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i rarely visit the gear page, for similar reasons. only pro-gun opinions are tolerated, for example.


Co-incidentally, I just logged out of the gear page for probably the last time. I used to like it for reading about new things and solutions to problems, but I just grew weary of the vibe there. Dissenting opinion unwelcome, and often met with abuse. Not inclusive in my mind. It surprises me somewhat that it (for lack of a better description) objectifies women to the degree it does. I mean, I appreciate beauty in the female human form as much as the next guy, but hundreds of pages of leering, drooling posts just doesn't seem necessary to a "gear" forum. (Anyone heard of Google Images, for heaven's sake? Or just porn surfing?) Sure, one doesn't have to click on the thread, but those same threads are indicative of the general tone and mindset of the place, not one of inclusiveness.

I've been a member at The Mudcat Cafe for over 10 years, and though it can get argumentative, it remains mostly civil and tolerent, much like walking into your local pub and greeting all your friends there.

My other favourite forums are The Mandolin Cafe, The Telecaster Forum (TDPRI) and Guitars Canada, though I creep around the Godin and Ibanez forums sometimes.

Not a lot of harmony at Harmony Central.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i rarely visit the gear page, for similar reasons. only pro-gun opinions are tolerated, for example.


There's a bit too much cork sniffing in that site also IMO. Dare to suggest that good tone can be obtained without a Les Paul through a tube amp and you'd better have a flame retardent computer.

But yes, gun love seems to be an underlying pre-requisite for acceptence there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder sometimes if what happens to some of these forums is due to longevity and cliques. This forum is still relatively small in the grand scope of things. Is it possible that forums may take their flavor (for lack of a better term) from its core, long term members? So if say you had one or two bad apples that were allowed to "take over" and abuse and silence new members that you lose control of what the original intent was, an open forum. Thats why I firmly believe that the fault must be put on the forum owner(s) and the moderation. I have had to make a couple of hard moves. One in particular not long ago. It's tough to cut a long time member and especially one that is a poster. But I feel that unless every single person is allowed to express their opinion, agree with it or not, then we have lost the original intent.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I knew of TGP long before any other forum and I knew of them as THE ENEMY. I got back to guitar and sound and music because of Cigar Box Guitars, and experimental instruments. I got to watch as my various friends would go to TGP and post a CBG question or thread and be trounced BADLY.  I have not gone near them in 3 or 4 years now and I don't suspect they have gotten any better over time. 

Thankfully there is here: Guitars Canada. Where there are some snooty "expensive is simply better" members who do know and can talk about the high end of the art of the luthier and contribute great in that matter, but they are well balanced with the likes of me "stick string box play". In the middle is the majority of people who have scrimped and saved and savored and taken the time time to select what works for them and they do a great job telling their tale of NGD or GAS or NAD and even NUD!! Ukes!! On a Guitar Forum!! YES! That is what makes this place just awesome!!


[video=youtube;sciu2_PBK3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sciu2_PBK3M[/video]


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool video Keeper - cigar box resonators! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I guess that, to me, TGP is like the New York City of guitar forums. Sure there are lots of negatives and i can understand why some people would not want to go there, but there are sure a lot of postivies as well. You can find the best of the best there. GC is more like a friendly small town.



I am sure that is true of TGP. I have found some good info there for sure too. However, my into to that site was quite a ugly and intolerant one and that does colour thickly my perception of it overall  You just reminded me of Ghost Busters Two


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was going through the amp forum and there are threads in there about "my new handgun" "my sore arsehole" and basically everything but legitimate conversations on amps. What a waste of server space. Can't believe anyone hangs out there.


HAHA!! I never go into amps...the guitar guys are always talking about how whacky it is there.

I seriously cracked up when I read your post!!


----------



## czguy1978 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I felt I had to comment. I've been a member at Harmony-Central for over five years and 'lurked' there for another five years prior... 

Granted, the Amp Forum is not it's finest moment, but what I HAVE noticed is how, in 10 years, I don't remember an Admin ever starting a thread specifically to rip on another music forum. Not sure where that leaves you, but it's not really something you should be proud of, in my opinion.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

czguy1978 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I felt I had to comment. I've been a member at Harmony-Central for over five years and 'lurked' there for another five years prior...
> 
> Granted, the Amp Forum is not it's finest moment, but what I HAVE noticed is how, in 10 years, I don't remember an Admin ever starting a thread specifically to rip on another music forum. Not sure where that leaves you, but it's not really something you should be proud of, in my opinion.


...compare the phenomenal level of hatred that is spewed hourly on harmony central forums with the amount of respect and consideration that is typical of guitars canada, and let me know how that works out.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

czguy1978 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I felt I had to comment. I've been a member at Harmony-Central for over five years and 'lurked' there for another five years prior...
> 
> Granted, the Amp Forum is not it's finest moment, but what I HAVE noticed is how, in 10 years, I don't remember an Admin ever starting a thread specifically to rip on another music forum. Not sure where that leaves you, but it's not really something you should be proud of, in my opinion.


I could understand your point if he was wrong, but Harmony Central is all kinds of crazy. It was bad when I registered there 10 years ago and it's even worse now. I signed up under a different handle and got trounced so many times for asking beginner questions that i was turned off the site completely. So maybe that's why I don't see anything wrong with him calling a spade a spade. Oh and by the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

czguy1978 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I felt I had to comment. I've been a member at Harmony-Central for over five years and 'lurked' there for another five years prior...
> 
> Granted, the Amp Forum is not it's finest moment, but what I HAVE noticed is how, in 10 years, I don't remember an Admin ever starting a thread specifically to rip on another music forum. Not sure where that leaves you, but it's not really something you should be proud of, in my opinion.


You joined up just to say that? Appreciate it


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

HC is a special case. More that once I made a legimate comments in the amp section at HC and the responses were "Because, f*ck you a**hole" and such more than once. So many people sitting behind the anonymity of the computor screen, getting their rocks by spewing such abuse, hate and vitriol. I haven't been there in five years now and from I have been told on several occasions is that it hasn't really changed. I can't agree with you on this one. 



czguy1978 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I felt I had to comment. I've been a member at Harmony-Central for over five years and 'lurked' there for another five years prior...
> 
> Granted, the Amp Forum is not it's finest moment, but what I HAVE noticed is how, in 10 years, I don't remember an Admin ever starting a thread specifically to rip on another music forum. Not sure where that leaves you, but it's not really something you should be proud of, in my opinion.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You joined up just to say that? Appreciate it


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You joined up just to say that? *Appreciate it*


This is absolute proof of the kind, considerate, accommodating, polite forum we have here.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

czguy1978 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I felt I had to comment. I've been a member at Harmony-Central for over five years and 'lurked' there for another five years prior...
> 
> Granted, the Amp Forum is not it's finest moment, but what I HAVE noticed is how, in 10 years, I don't remember an Admin ever starting a thread specifically to rip on another music forum. Not sure where that leaves you, but it's not really something you should be proud of, in my opinion.


Perhaps the admin was trying to point out what he does not want this forum to become. I respect and appreciate his attitude.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Clicked on a link while searching for something and took me to the HC forums. I have not been on there in a very long time. So I decided to click around a bit and soon discovered that there is absolutely no control there whatsoever. I was going through the amp forum and there are threads in there about "my new handgun" "my sore arsehole" and basically everything but legitimate conversations on amps. What a waste of server space. Can't believe anyone hangs out there.


Scott: The amp forum is the worst of all their forums. I visit the guitar forum there from time to time and I often see posts from people asking about amps in the guitar forum for the very reason you mentioned in your post. It seems every one of the regulars know what a joke the amp forum is. 

I'm glad you feel the way you do. The controls you have are good for the forum. If someone wants to hear or read about that garbage they can easily find it somewhere else on the web. Please keep the forum here about music and equipment. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I've tried several times to get involved over there, but too many users seem to thrive on shooting others down. Always, short, vague, and poorly thought out commentary.

After giving it a fair shot on several occasions, I've given up completely. Definitely my least favorite gear forum.


----------



## czguy1978 (Jan 20, 2012)

Honestly, I completely understand your guys' collective negativity, esp in regards to the Amp forum specifically, but to judge all of HC on the basis of the Amp forum alone is about the same thing as flying into Oakland, California, visiting the worst area you can find, waching a couple meth deals go down and witnessing one shooting and concluding, 'So... this is what the US is all about!'

I have been looking around your forum this afternoon and it does seem a bit more TGP-like and generally very positive. Really, nice place.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't really see anything wrong with evaluating something (like a forum) and giving your opinion, relating your personal experience. i have a tough time seeing this place as being remotely like TGP though. more info there on gear, they are very knowledgeable - but there are a few aspects of that place that i find unacceptable. here, you can have a different opinion than a moderator, and not get spanked, or banned for it. you cannot truthfully say that about TGP.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

czguy1978 said:


> Honestly, I completely understand your guys' collective negativity, esp in regards to the Amp forum specifically, but to judge all of HC on the basis of the Amp forum alone is about the same thing as flying into Oakland, California, visiting the worst area you can find, waching a couple meth deals go down and witnessing one shooting and concluding, 'So... this is what the US is all about!'
> 
> I have been looking around your forum this afternoon and it does seem a bit more TGP-like and generally very positive. Really, nice place.


I appreciate where you are coming from and as I have always maintained, there is good and bad everywhere. In terms of me being an admin and starting this thread, I really don't see it that way. If you hang out here long enough you will realize that I am just one of the guys here. Yes, I hand out the discipline when required but as many of our regulars will tell you it's very infrequent.

The tone and mood here is set by its members, not me. People that come here and stay here pick up on that right away. I guess I just look at forums as being specific to its subject. We have our open mic area but the rest are kept on subject.

When they are allowed to fall into an open subject everywhere I think control is lost. Just my opinion


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Clicked on a link while searching for something and took me to the HC forums. I have not been on there in a very long time. So I decided to click around a bit and soon discovered that there is absolutely no control there whatsoever. I was going through the amp forum and there are threads in there about "my new handgun" "my sore arsehole" and basically everything but legitimate conversations on amps. What a waste of server space. Can't believe anyone hangs out there.


I post quite often in 'electric guitars' there. The amps forum is known to be the cesspool of the site but I don't know why they allow it to be there in the state that it's in. I seem to meet a person now and then on other forums who should be in the amps forum at HC but I have only ventured in there a couple of times and left. I have left other fiorums in the past due to poor (or lack of) moderation.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

The acoustic part is quite civilized...did I say that before in this thread?, didn`t go back and read every page... maybe because there is a lot less wattage coursing through the posters in the acoustic section but it rarely if ever gets as ugly as other parts of HC. Couple of guys like to stir the pot sometimes but hey, whatayagonnado...thats life, just ignore the idiots and read the good stuff. never been to the amps art...but even the electric section has some very nice folks...a few dicks...but even we had a thread shut down here a couple of days ago, you know some people think if they add an LOL after a low blow or cheap shot it`ll go un-noticed. C`est le vie mes amis.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Back in the old days a mod there posted a picture of himself making a stupid face and grabbing his crotch. 

He threatened to perma-ban me for reposting it. 

I had no idea that posting a picture of yourself on the internet meant that no one could copy it. EVERYONE should know this!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> Back in the old days a mod there posted a picture of himself making a stupid face and grabbing his crotch.
> 
> He threatened to perma-ban me for reposting it.
> 
> I had no idea that posting a picture of yourself on the internet meant that no one could copy it. EVERYONE should know this!


actually, that's not the case at all. if you post your image in a public forum, fair use says anyone can do pretty much whatever they want with it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> actually, that's not the case at all. if you post your image in a public forum, fair use says anyone can do pretty much whatever they want with it.


The ironic thing was, I never got banned, but he was perma-banned when Guitar Center bought Harmony Central (the aftermentioned incident was from the Scott Leahman days).


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, TGP has lots of handgun threads, too... many are downright bizarre, to the average Canadian...

I don't visit HC much, but I don't mind un-policed forums, can be entertaining.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I used to visit HC quite often, & browse there user reviews 
Since there format change i cant find the reviews anymore ......so i don't visit very often


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So were any of you guys on guitar.com around ten or so years ago.
They changed the format and it's a ghost town now.
Misc. was a big thing there, similar to this section, just crazier.
Pretty fun though. There was some big blowup and they hacked the board.
It was never the same.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

sulphur said:


> So were any of you guys on guitar.com around ten or so years ago.


 Wow, I'd totally forgot about that place. What a hoot. Thinking a bit more than 10yrs, days of Captain Howdy? Fake users, layers of hoaxes inside of hoaxes. Completely changed how I thought about the internet, I'm much more suspicious of what is virtual reality now. Time for a trip to the internet time machine, see if any of that stuff is still around.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> So were any of you guys on guitar.com around ten or so years ago.
> They changed the format and it's a ghost town now.
> Misc. was a big thing there, similar to this section, just crazier.
> Pretty fun though. There was some big blowup and they hacked the board.
> It was never the same.


What was your user id at G.com?

Many of the core group from that site hang at JD Bluesville (sorry folks, but it's a small site, no competition for GC).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I wasn't on there all that long Mike, maybe a year. My username was morethantoast.

I flocked to jd bluesville with the bunch after chaos ruled g.com and they hacked and then took down the board.
At JDB I was shunt. I got Davis to build me a guitar and ended up with Black Betty too.
Last year, when I got back online, I pooched my attempt at signing up at JDB by putting .com, instead of .ca while registering.
So I couldn't get in, as the the prompt to let me in didn't come to my email and I coudn't start another account with the same ISP.
I lurked there on occasion.

Gcom is a real ghost town now.


----------

